# how long do it take to harden off clones



## BluntFullOfKush (Dec 17, 2009)

how long do it take to harden off clones??? i planted 1 last night and with in a few min the leaves started to curl up.. it have roots, its not wilting r nothing jus the leaves looking like claws.. i got like 20 clones and i dont wanna stress them to death by planting them too soon... Please help me!!! this is the best success rate for cloning that i ever had, and i realy want them to stay alive


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 17, 2009)

if you can see the roots then you should be able to plant them in whatever medium you are using.

how did you clone them?


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

:yeahthat:   
when i pot my clones after tehy rooted, some will wilt and look as tho dieing and some will burst with energy it seems but in few days tehy all seem to come out bout even with each other.
 maybe try covering the ones taht wilting wit sandwich baggies. only dont wrap em tightly. just slip it open over the plant is all i do .  it helps.
  it seems to me taht some aint ready for the open air as soon as others :confused2:
 i also continue to kep them roots warm on a waterbed heater i use for heat mat. just taped the temp/thermostat probe thingy into the grooves underside of my  tray.  but when they all seem green and lush and takin off i remove the heat matt and bags if any over any.
  just remember to take the bags off every so often tho to vent them or mold could start if left on too long.  happend to couple mine once. oops.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you using a dome, misting?

Sounds like that is the problem.

DD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2009)

Hydro or soil? type of light?heat?PH?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Dec 18, 2009)

i got them in a dome... no misting needed... soil, jiffy pellets,t5 light, temp stays no higher then 80*f during the day and 70 @ night, ph 7.0-7.2... but i know that aint the problem... imma post som pics up inna lil while


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

They are so used to that 100% humidity in the dome, it shocks them when they hit the real air.:holysheep: 

They need to be hardened off.:hubba: 

Take the dome off for say 1/2 hr 2x/day for the first day and a bit longer 2x/day every day after that, as long as they will go before wilting. Make sure the roots are well watered. By day 5 they should be hardened off.

No nutes, or VERY (1/4 strength or less) light nutes.

DD


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Dec 18, 2009)

thankx, thats wht i been doin... but i dont let it stay out for 30min tho... im finna upload a few pics


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Dec 18, 2009)

here they are my clones... all a strain i made....Nirvanas Bubblicious(female) and seedmans seeds Purple Bud(male f1)


----------

